
How V8 handles JavaScript properties internally - ingve
http://v8project.blogspot.com/2017/08/fast-properties.html
======
cpr
I know there are JS haters here on HN, but (as an old OS/compiler guy from the
'70's and '80's), it's truly marvelous to see what you can do with dynamic
languages by pouring hundreds man-years into optimized language
implementations like V8.

~~~
low_battery
So much energy is spent making a shitty language perform better. It is really
sad.

~~~
imtringued
Would you rather have that "shitty language" waste your time because it
performs poorly?

~~~
sqeaky
I think there are only historical reason to only having bad languages in
browsers. Having good languages in WASM proves it.

EDIT - Good from a performance perspective, things like static typing and
symbolically executable and pre-compiled.

~~~
hajile
What "good" languages does WASM enable?

All those other dynamic scripting languages? They're DOA because nobody's
going to download the entire VM every time.

What about all those nice functional languages? Very problematic because the
toolchain relies on LLVM-like semantics which don't like good garbage
collectors or functional programming in general.

We then get down to C-like languages, Rust, and more esoteric languages (and
promptly discard the esoteric ones for lack of a decent ecosystem).

Who in their right mind wants to write a front-end in C++ or Rust? By the time
you get anything done, the web has changed and you're stuck with a pile of
dated code that takes too much time and costs too much money to update.

The web had a shot at a decent language with Dart (it was/is even an ECMA
standard). It didn't die because of other browsers. It died because of poor
web dev adoption rates.

If only Eich had been allowed to implement scheme then none of this would have
been an issue.

~~~
pjmlp
There are already ongoing efforts to port JVM and .NET environments into WASM,
although currently it is more of a proof of concept.

When WASM gets mature, expect the return of the plugins, maybe even a Flash to
WASM compiler.

~~~
hajile
I don't believe the answer to JS is downloading, and compiling the entire JVM.

~~~
pjmlp
As I mentioned, It is already happening.

[https://github.com/SteveSanderson/Blazor](https://github.com/SteveSanderson/Blazor)

[https://github.com/kg/ilwasm](https://github.com/kg/ilwasm)

[https://github.com/konsoletyper/teavm](https://github.com/konsoletyper/teavm)

In two to three years time, Flash will be back.

------
esaym
Anything like this published for the firefox side of things?

~~~
chrisseaton
All serious JavaScript engines use the same idea of hidden classes.

------
musashizak
Hidden classes are born in self language

